

Languages and Lambdas: The Mathemagic of Programming [Class on UniOfReddit] - stralep
http://www.reddit.com/r/UniversityofReddit/comments/clu38/class_languages_and_lambdas_the_mathemagic_of/

======
pavs
This is why I love Reddit.

The real beauty of Reddit lies in the mid-size and small sub-reddits.

Also check out <http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/> where real scientists
will answer your science questions and a very small but new sub-reddit "
Neuropsychology Book Club" <http://www.reddit.com/r/NPBC/> started by a
neuropsychologist who will invite book authors to involve in discussion.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Agreed. You can make it a great site just by removing the front page and a
bunch of other subreddits from your account, and just including /r/code and
/r/programming and a handful of other good ones.

~~~
ashconnor
/r/code are you sure? There only seems to be around 5 submissions there.

~~~
saurabh
He meant /r/coding

~~~
SkyMarshal
That's it, thanks.

